# Green Maple Turning



## 3192 (Dec 30, 2004)

We picked this chunk of maple up down the street last week in the trash. I know these 'winged' turnings are not for everyone...but the challenge is fun. The maple actually had some 'Birds Eye' grain working in it! Trod...don't worry, I got the broom out and cleaned some of it up! lol
gb


----------



## 3192 (Dec 30, 2004)

More pics


----------



## Slip (Jul 25, 2006)

Wow!!!!!! I think I would be kinda afraid of standing in front of that original chunk when turning on the switch.


----------



## Hooked (Oct 15, 2004)

Now that's what I'm talking about. Watching you go after something that size and walking away uninjured.  
I'm with slip, putting a tool to that when it's spinning would be nerve wracking.
It'll be great to see the finished work.


----------



## trodery (Sep 13, 2006)

LOL

Is that going to be a "winged" bowl? I tried to make of of those but couldn't never figure it out.

That is very cool looking!


----------



## 3192 (Dec 30, 2004)

Trod, your first project (the 2X4) was more difficult than this thing! lol....
A good sharp gouge and some tool control is all you need. The wood is still very green and I put it in a bag with some chips to let it dry out. I'm curious to see how it looks when it does dry...those 'birds eyes' looked good. gb


----------



## soggybottom (Aug 8, 2006)

don't want to high jack your thread, but how do you attach the wood to just one side of the lathe? If you can't tell I'm new to the board, but I sure do like the work ya'll do.


----------



## Bobby (May 21, 2004)

You can use a chuck or a face plate. Here he is using a chuck.


----------



## soggybottom (Aug 8, 2006)

Thanks for the info. 

Keep the wood chips flying.


----------



## ladyfish (May 25, 2004)

GB-

will you leave a bit of bark on the edge of the bowl?

that's got to be awesome! and scary

ladyfish


----------



## 3192 (Dec 30, 2004)

LF...not sure what to do next on this thing. It's going to have to do some drying out before anything else can be done. I do have some 'ideas' but will have to wait and see how the drying goes. gb


----------

